# Eyeshadow colors with lavender dress?



## Tina Marie (May 21, 2007)

I have no idea what color shadow to wear with this dress, can you please help me?

I was thinking some kind of neutral or smokey look and also something that doesn't take crazy skill (I'm not too good with shadow




). It is for an evening wedding.






Not sure if you can tell, but silver is woven into the lavender. Thanks for your help!

And, be honest, do you think this dress is okay for a wedding?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 21, 2007)

ok and this is just me personally what i would wear, by the way the dress is GORGEOUS!!! LOVE IT! i would wear a dark purple eyeshadow so you can do it smoky, the darkest mattest purple eyeshadow and do a glittery highlighter to bring out the lavender and silver. just me hope you get more opinions, want to hear about them myself!


----------



## Ashley (May 21, 2007)

I think you should do a dark smokey purple. Have fun!


----------



## Momo (May 21, 2007)

I like newyorlatin's idea but personally I thought of just a provocative look with minimal eyeshadow and nude blush with a brown nude lipstick. In that look your skin would be the focus, so highlight and glow (maybe a little bronzer) would be necessary. That way it's a light look that won't take attention away from the bride but still sexy because imo the dress is stunning and calls for it.


----------



## Tina Marie (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok and this is just me personally what i would wear, by the way the dress is GORGEOUS!!! LOVE IT! i would wear a dark purple eyeshadow so you can do it smoky, the darkest mattest purple eyeshadow and do a glittery highlighter to bring out the lavender and silver. just me hope you get more opinions, want to hear about them myself! That sounds great! So, a matte dark purple and glitter highlight, do you know what might be the best brand of eyeshadow for this particular shade? maybe MAC? I'm glad you love the dress, I got opinions on it by a few MuTer's but still wasn't sure, so thank you!! I heard what a few other girls were wearing to the wedding and felt like the dress may not be right but I do love it and it will be different than the norm


----------



## Sonia_K (May 21, 2007)

The dress is really pretty and I like the ideas given so far. Something simple you can do is just use silver, shimmery eyeshadow.


----------



## Tina Marie (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you should do a dark smokey purple. Have fun!



Definitely like the sound of this, thanks!

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like newyorlatin's idea but personally I thought of just a provocative look with minimal eyeshadow and nude blush with a brown nude lipstick. In that look your skin would be the focus, so highlight and glow (maybe a little bronzer) would be necessary. That way it's a light look that won't take attention away from the bride but still sexy because imo the dress is stunning and calls for it. This sounds interesting and like something I can do! Even if I have freckled and slightly pale skin could I pull the nude, bronzed look off? I've been tanning so I have color now but you think it will work?
Thank you!

Originally Posted by *Sonia_K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The dress is really pretty and I like the ideas given so far. Something simple you can do is just use silver, shimmery eyeshadow. Silver crossed my mind, definitely goes with the dress very well. Is it bad to match eyeshadow exactly to clothing(not that silver clashes with the dress but just in general)? I think I may have heard this somewhere, what do you think?
Thank you!


----------



## Momo (May 21, 2007)

I think you can wear the bronze look with careful placement on the cheeks/forehead/bridge of nose/chin, let it be sheer and you're so lucky to have freckles I think they're so hot! lol!

If you've ever seen that one commercial for vodka (I think) and it's like "do you know character when you see it?" or something, and theres a girl with black wavy hair and glowing skin, she sort of has the look I was talking about. On the off chance that you have seen it of course lol! I see your profile pic and I think you can pull it off.

I think matching eyeshadow to the clothes is o-k but I try to go outside the box.


----------



## lynnda (May 21, 2007)

I agree nice and smokey purple would look beautiful!!!!! I LOVE the dress!!!


----------



## Sonia_K (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tina Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silver crossed my mind, definitely goes with the dress very well. Is it bad to match eyeshadow exactly to clothing(not that silver clashes with the dress but just in general)? I think I may have heard this somewhere, what do you think?
Thank you!

Personally, I use silver and gold eyeshadows a lot because I consider them pretty neutral and they seem to go well with most outfits. I probably wouldn't match the exact color of my clothes with my eyeshadow either...it just looks like your trying too hard.



If you could do a smokey eye using silver, I think that would look great with your dress.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 21, 2007)

purple, silver, or bronze. btw, nice dress!


----------



## Tina Marie (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you can wear the bronze look with careful placement on the cheeks/forehead/bridge of nose/chin, let it be sheer and you're so lucky to have freckles I think they're so hot! lol!If you've ever seen that one commercial for vodka (I think) and it's like "do you know character when you see it?" or something, and theres a girl with black wavy hair and glowing skin, she sort of has the look I was talking about. On the off chance that you have seen it of course lol! I see your profile pic and I think you can pull it off.

I think matching eyeshadow to the clothes is o-k but I try to go outside the box.

Aww! I'm glad you love freckles! I am still learning to embrace them.. haha! I def. love the bronze look, actually sometimes I get bronzer crazy and end up looking pretty orange but I know what you mean by careful placement, which sounds like it could look really nice! THank you for the tips, you've been really helpful and I love your idea!

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree nice and smokey purple would look beautiful!!!!! I LOVE the dress!!! Yea, I do love the smokey purple idea and thank you!

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif purple, silver, or bronze. btw, nice dress! Thank you! I love those colors so this sounds great!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 22, 2007)

the dress is quite detailed, depending on your taste, I would keep makeup to a minimum.

try nude lips, a sheer gloss would be a good idea.

try a very mild smokey darker purple eye (ie. concentrate the smokey look close to the lashes as opposed to the lid and crease). go for lots of black mascara and kohl to frame the eyes. try adding a purply silvery shadow to lids.

you want to draw attention to everything, not just makeup, cos that dress is lovely!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 22, 2007)

You are going to look stunning in that beautiful dress=)


----------



## Gail Evans (May 23, 2007)

Maybe you could do a dry run and post a pic up here, so we could see?



I love pics.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 23, 2007)

i was thinking green. so it could be really springy.


----------



## Karen_B (May 23, 2007)

I love that dress! So pretty.

There are several tuts on purple eye looks in the tut section, if you want to check it out. Also, there is this one:

pursebuzz n' more: Purple Prom Eyes or wherever you want



It has false lashes and sequins, but I'd skip that and just go for the same kinds of colours for the e/s.


----------



## breathless (May 23, 2007)

i love that dress for a wedding! i wore a similar dress, but black, to my sister in laws wedding. i sure hope it was appropriate! i got lots of comments on it and felt wonderful! so, i'm sure this dress is a great one! i'd go for it!!!

as far as eyeshadow colors, i'd do a neutral myself. that dress is sooo shimmery and gorgeous that you don't want to take that away from it.


----------



## Tina Marie (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the dress is quite detailed, depending on your taste, I would keep makeup to a minimum.
try nude lips, a sheer gloss would be a good idea.

try a very mild smokey darker purple eye (ie. concentrate the smokey look close to the lashes as opposed to the lid and crease). go for lots of black mascara and kohl to frame the eyes. try adding a purply silvery shadow to lids.

you want to draw attention to everything, not just makeup, cos that dress is lovely!

I love the idea of having a nude shade on my lips because i love that look. Defnintely going to stick on the mild side with shadow. Thanks for your help!

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous dress! I agree with the dark purple smokey look, it would look perfect! Thank You!





Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are going to look stunning in that beautiful dress=) You're sweet - thank you!! I'll make sure to take plenty of pics since the wedding is this Saturday!


----------



## SierraWren (May 23, 2007)

That dress is so beautiful! I would do a smokey medium to light matte purple eye with a bit of lighter purple shimmer on the brow bone, or one in beiges and neutral lilac to pinkish browns. I think the nude lip look will look stunning with this dress, no matter how dramatic or neutral you go with your eyes. You are going to look ravishing!


----------



## Tina Marie (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Gail Evans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you could do a dry run and post a pic up here, so we could see?




I love pics.



If I have some time before I leave for Vermont (for the wedding) I will try to post some of my practice shots





Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that dress! So pretty.There are several tuts on purple eye looks in the tut section, if you want to check it out. Also, there is this one:

pursebuzz n' more: Purple Prom Eyes or wherever you want



It has false lashes and sequins, but I'd skip that and just go for the same kinds of colours for the e/s.

Thank you! That's a great tut - dunno if I could pull it off haha!

Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love that dress for a wedding! i wore a similar dress, but black, to my sister in laws wedding. i sure hope it was appropriate! i got lots of comments on it and felt wonderful! so, i'm sure this dress is a great one! i'd go for it!!!as far as eyeshadow colors, i'd do a neutral myself. that dress is sooo shimmery and gorgeous that you don't want to take that away from it.

It is definitely a unique dress and I think that is what I really like about it - thanks! I am def. feeling the neutral eyeshadow look with maybe a bit of matte dark purple to make it pop

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That dress is so beautiful! I would do a smokey medium to light matte purple eye with a bit of lighter purple shimmer on the brow bone, or one in beiges and neutral lilac to pinkish browns. I think the nude lip look will look stunning with this dress, no matter how dramatic or neutral you go with your eyes. You are going to look ravishing! Thanks so much! I am not even worried about my dress now that you have all told me what you think





Hi everyone! 

I just want to thank you all again for all of the tips! It was all extremely helpful. I am leaving for Vermont (where the wedding is) on Friday morning and I may not have another chance to pop onto MuT so I wanted to make sure that you know how much I appreciate your help!

I will take plenty of pics! Hopefully, I can pull off the eyeshadow - I'm a bit of a beginner. What you all said sounds great.. not sure if I am going to go smokey or neutral with some matte purple but atleast now I feel like I have plenty of options.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Aaliyahh (Feb 27, 2010)

I am trying to find a lavendar, knee length dress for my bridesmaids. We're getting married in Oahu, Hawaii so I need a flowy, not stuffy dress. Instead of going to a bridal store I thought an off the rack dress would allow my girls to get more than one use of their dress (for what they're paying). With it being Spring time I figured a light, airy dress would be easy to find. Only deep purples are in stores right now and the only lavender dress I found at Nordstroms is long. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

